# is someone on this board selling this VINTAGE VIKING GUITAR AMP BY EATONS ?



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...IKING-GUITAR-AMP-BY-EATONS-W0QQAdIdZ338981529

If it is not Tube, and transisitors were not invented yet (!?) then how does it work?

bob


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

the lulz is strong in this one


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

"tone nob". 

Hehe. He said nob.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

You can use it with a record player too? That's awesome! Perfect if you ever want to pull a Milli Vanilli. It's much more authentic when fake you're playing if the guitar sound from the record is actually coming out of your amp.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

interesting amp...never heard of something in between like it...don't think its from kingston though...

but i'm guesing what they were smoking was from kingston... Jamaica


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

georgemg said:


> You can use it with a record player too? That's awesome! Perfect if you ever want to pull a Milli Vanilli. It's much more authentic when fake you're playing if the guitar sound from the record is actually coming out of your amp.


Wasn't unusual in the 50s and early 60s to have mic, recordplayer (magnetic), and guitar inputs on one amp.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The feller's a tad confused. Transistors were invented in the '50's. In the 60's the transistor radio was king, little things made in Japan, and the drive to miniaturize had begun.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes hummingway, there is my original point, he is saying it is not tube, and transisitors were not invented (wrong) , so I would wonder how this thing even works?


----------

